# Lathe Manufactures



## boysie39 (10 Feb 2012)

Has anybody got any idea of who still make Woodturning Lathes in Eurpope. I can think of the Germans unbuyable because of price.
Belgians and UK. There are others but not sure if they are being made in China and sold on.


----------



## cambournepete (10 Feb 2012)

Wivamac (Belgium)
Steinert (Germany)
Magma (Germany)
Killinger (Germany)

Probably more...

As with all these things though some parts will be made elsewhere - my Wivamac uses a Japanese phase converter for example, although most other parts are made in Belgium or nearby (including the motor).


----------



## boysie39 (10 Feb 2012)

Thanks Pete , is the VB 36 made in the U K. or elsewhere.
I have seen them advertised on a German web site and was wondering :?


----------



## cambournepete (10 Feb 2012)

UK I think, I'm sure an owner will be along to confirm.


----------



## RogerP (10 Feb 2012)

Hegner


----------



## Mark Hancock (10 Feb 2012)

cambournepete":1xy7kavx said:


> Wivamac (Belgium)
> Steinert (Germany)
> Magma (Germany)
> Killinger (Germany)
> ...



Pete

Magma are Austrian :wink:


----------



## cambournepete (10 Feb 2012)

I did think that, but their website is a ".de"...
They are European anyway


----------



## chipmunk (10 Feb 2012)

Jet are Swiss http://www.jettools.com/eu/fertigung/en/about_us.html.

...but I'm not sure that many of these companies actually make anything in Europe - perhaps final assembly.

...but that's not necessarily a bad thing IMHO provided the QA is good and the company stands behind its products

Jon


----------



## TheTiddles (10 Feb 2012)

Jet lates are made in Taiwan, and very nice they are too. Except for the live centres.


----------



## chipmunk (10 Feb 2012)

Hi Tiddles,
What's wrong with the live centres? 

Mine (Oneway clone) which came with the 1642 has been pretty good.

Jon


----------



## boysie39 (11 Feb 2012)

Hello All, I was just wondering how many are still made in GB if any.
Wood Turners are still trying to get their hands on Secondhand 
British lathes because of the materials that were used to make them .
And when you look at the price of imported lathes it makes me think 
why are they still not being made .
Quality is always wanted.


----------



## jurriaan (11 Feb 2012)

There's Hager in Germany and Bezombes in France


----------



## TheTiddles (12 Feb 2012)

chipmunk":1gfb2sxi said:


> Hi Tiddles,
> What's wrong with the live centres?
> 
> Mine (Oneway clone) which came with the 1642 has been pretty good.
> ...



rubbish bearings, a little out of centre, which for a centre is a pretty big deal, and generally feels cheap, now replaced with an Axminster multi-centre which is way better, the rest of the lathe is great quality. Nothing highly innovative or easy to use in it, but it's solid and steady

Aidan


----------



## chipmunk (13 Feb 2012)

Hi Aidan,
Thanks for the answer. I guess either I got a good one or you were unlucky. 

I suppose these ancillary items are likely to fall victim to cost-cutting.
Jon


----------



## woodturnerEric (13 Feb 2012)

Jet lathes are made by Powermatic in America,then there fitted with European electrics,for the European market,to meet with EEC rules,oh and Magma lathes according to their website are made in Olbernhau,Ergebirge,Germany.regards,

Eric


----------



## boysie39 (14 Feb 2012)

Many thanks to all who posted.
Maybe I'm wrong, but when looking at lathes if I see one with the fan part of the motor faceing the front ,I think of the Far East. As I say I could be wrong but it does not make sence to me. I suppose it cuts down on the cost by not having to put an extra bracket on the lathe to mount the motor differently. It just annoys me when I see one with "all the shortcuts" costing the same if not more money. I suppose this could be said for other machinery as well. 

Or maybe I have all this wrong , and if they were being made in the U K. they would be dearer to buy. But surley they would not put the moter on the wrong way around. Oh well was just wondering.


----------



## marcros (14 Feb 2012)

i saw on the myford website that they are planning to manufacture lathes once again, using British made components. It doesnt say which models, or whether they will be woodturning or metal turning.


----------



## dickm (14 Feb 2012)

Pretty sure they won't even think of manufacturing wood lathes in the near future. Myford's last wood lathe (Mystro) was a bit of a flop in design and sales terms, so there's probably not much incentive to revive it. My excuse for having one is to be able to interchange chucks between it and my S7 metal lathe. 
RDG tools, who are now the owners of the Myford name, have a bit of a reputation with lifetime Myford devotees, and it's not a terribly good one. But at least the Myford name hasn't disappeared into the mists of time yet.


----------



## jurriaan (16 Feb 2012)

woodturnerEric":2eb9v8gk said:


> Jet lathes are made by Powermatic in America,then there fitted with European electrics,for the European market,to meet with EEC rules,oh and Magma lathes according to their website are made in Olbernhau,Ergebirge,Germany.regards,
> 
> Eric


Are you sure about that? I know Steinert is based in Olbernhau, but Magma, according to the Contact page on their website, is based in Austria, which is another country.


----------



## Noggsy (20 Feb 2012)

Aren't Record lathes made in Sheffield?


----------



## Blister (20 Feb 2012)

Nope


----------



## dennisk (20 Feb 2012)

interesting isn't it. we all think just because the machine might have a a "name' that it is produced in country that we may prefer. I bought a couple of General International machines(not lathes, although I have not heard much good bout them) and have had a lot of grief,even though the after sales service has been good. If I spend 8000$ on a .thickness planer and an edge sander and wait 6 months for them I would exlpect them to work. Not so. To be continued


----------



## dannykaye (23 Feb 2012)

the old Myford factory in Beeston had to let signs up when I went past last week 

Danny


----------



## dickm (23 Feb 2012)

The folk who bought Myford's machinery (RDG Tools) have probably moved everything to their base in Yorkshire. It'll be interesting to see what they start producing, and at what price.


----------



## boysie39 (23 Feb 2012)

By the way. the new agent for UK & IRL. is

A & R Mutch (woodcrafts)
The woodturning Centre
Ullapool, Ross-Shire
I V 23 2 RS
01854655334

This is for Vicmarc Lathes and products. Straight from the horses mouth


----------



## Phil Pascoe (23 Feb 2012)

Nice central delivery hub, Ullapool!


----------



## dannykaye (27 Feb 2012)

Not sure where Fox lathes are made, I was told France but...

I am very pleased with mine


----------

